# A Hurricane Threatens My Vacation in Marco Island



## Talent312 (Aug 20, 2020)

We were planning on driving to Marco Island on Saturday... _and may still go._

*From USA Today*
"We could actually have Laura AND Marco sharing the Gulf of Mexico on Monday, and both making U.S. landfalls on Monday," University of Miami meteorologist Brian McNoldy said. 

One system, now dubbed Tropical Depression 13, was forecast to menace Florida as a hurricane by Monday. The current path for the system includes South Florida; the center of the cone of uncertainty cuts through the Keys on Monday into Tuesday before making its way into the warm Gulf of Mexico.  The other system, Tropical Depression 14, now in the Caribbean, was forecast to approach the Texas Gulf Coast on Monday or Tuesday as a strong tropical storm, though the track and force that far out remained highly uncertain. 

Tropical Depression 13 formed overnight with the National Hurricane Center forecasting a ramp-up to a hurricane with 75 mph winds by early next week.


----------



## Glenn2 (Aug 20, 2020)

I don't know how far a drive Marco Island is for you, but I would be cautious about making any long car trips when a storm is approaching.  You know how it gets, everybody starts topping off their tanks for fear of a power loss and in the space of one day, there is no gas anywhere.  I have seen it many times.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Aug 20, 2020)

Be sure your gas tank is topped off with gasoline BEFORE you check in should you need to evacuate quickly.  Fuel "could be" in short supply if everyone is ordered out of the area.

I hope the weather passes by while you are there and you won't have any issues!




.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 21, 2020)

Thanks for the reminder to top off my gas tank.
I had to evac from the Keys once a few years back, so I know the drill.

I was lucky to find this week. It could be another year before we get back.
So, I'll suffer thru the weather, if the powers-that-be allow me to.
.


----------



## Brett (Aug 21, 2020)

Hurricane Marco hitting Marco Island ......


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 21, 2020)

big surprise, it is hurricane season.  (scarcasm is a form of humor)


----------



## Aurelius (Aug 21, 2020)

This is a tame hurricane by Florida standards. I will say that Marco Island has a tendency to lose power for prolonged periods of time due to a lot of their power infrastructure being above ground. If you're okay with potentially having no electricity for a week, then go. I had to stay on Marco Island after a hurricane came through years ago for work. I spent most of the week in a hotel that had no power and only cold water. No stores are open, which means no food, no cooking. Might as well go camping somewhere. When I was there power was restored for an entire day. Supermarkets restocked their cold items. Then the power blew again and was down for days again due to the salt damaging power equipment. What a mess that was. More mainland FL resorts would likely be a better choice.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 21, 2020)

Aurelius said:


> ... I had to stay on Marco Island after a hurricane came through years ago for work. I spent most of the week in a hotel that had no power and only cold water. No stores are open, which means no food, no cooking. Might as well go camping somewhere....



Yuck... If that happens, it's only a one-day drive home for us.
The current cone places the storm closer to Cuba than the Keys.
I just called the resort and they're planning to remain open.
.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 21, 2020)

Brett said:


> Hurricane Marco hitting Marco Island ......


It looks like it will be Laura that is headed that direction. Two storms L and M, but this one was named first.


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 21, 2020)

Laura's path continues to push farther into the central Gulf, away from Florida.  May just be a breezy, rainy day.  Florida is not even in the "cone" anymore.


----------



## silentg (Aug 21, 2020)

Go and have fun, Laura and Marco should go out to sea together, bye,


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 22, 2020)

If you look at the lastest update, both storm models are pointing to NOLA.  First Marco on Monday PM and then Laura on Wednesday PM.

Yet another first for 2020.


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 23, 2020)

Laura is a huge tropical storm, but not a threat to Florida.  We're not just focused on the path of the center, but the huge diameter of the storm. Storm damage can impact huge areas.


----------



## klpca (Aug 23, 2020)

Btw I moved our Tahoe trip from Oct to next weekend. Of course a good portion of NorCal is on fire, air quality is awful. Man, 2020 just keeps on giving.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 23, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> If you look at the lastest update, both storm models are pointing to NOLA.  First Marco on Monday PM and then Laura on Wednesday PM.
> 
> Yet another first for 2020.



Marco and Laura have shifted forecasts.  Marco is now expected to landfall farther east, and then head back toward Houston.  Laura is now expected some where between NOLA and Houston, models are all over the place.  These flops the earlier predicted landfalls, as the storms approach.


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 25, 2020)

It's certainly not a Florida event.


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 26, 2020)

I can't believe that is now a CAT 4, winds at 140 MPH, gusts to 155.  That is bad.  It was only 65 when I posted that path yesterday.


----------



## amycurl (Aug 26, 2020)

It was predicted to strengthen quickly, as it was over open, very warm Gulf water, with nothing to keep it from intensifying. I would be very nervous if was in Lake Charles or Houston right now.

The best predictor? Where ever Jim Cantore is reporting from....


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 26, 2020)

Glad we went to Marco Island. We've had great weather here.this week.
Laura altered course to give us nice time on the beach, in the pool, and a tour boat.

But we feel for those poor souls suffering thru it tonight & over the next few days.
.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Aug 27, 2020)

Houston dodged the bullet, but SW Louisiana didn’t. Prayers for the folks affected - as a veteran of many severe hurricanes beginning with Betsy, I empathize with them.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 27, 2020)

My Facebook feed comes up with photos from three years ago when Marco got hit directly and then it went right over estero, pretty close to flooding our subdivision. Really feel for those in the path


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 27, 2020)

That was hurricane Irma.  We just got the roof replaced about 6 months ago.  We're on our 3rd roof in 15 years.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 29, 2020)

rapmarks said:


> My Facebook feed comes up with photos from three years ago when Marco got hit directly and then it went right over estero, pretty close to flooding our subdivision.



While in Marco, we did a boat tour in which they took us thru some channels created by Irma.
There was some concrete repair going on at our resort, but not obtrusive.


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 29, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> While in Marco, we did a boat tour in which they took us thru some channels created by Irma.
> There was some concrete repair going on at our resort, but not obtrusive.


The best way to enjoy Marco is by boat.  Try the Dolphin Explorer out of Rose Marina.  Also book a guided wave runner tour of the 10,000 Islands and see the world famous dome home of Cape Romano.


----------



## LMD (Aug 31, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> While in Marco, we did a boat tour in which they took us thru some channels created by Irma.
> There was some concrete repair going on at our resort, but not obtrusive.


Did you stay at the Charter Club? If so how was the construction ? Thanks


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 31, 2020)

LMD said:


> Did you stay at the Charter Club? If so how was the construction ? Thanks



Sorry, I was at Eagle's Nest.
They, too, had some construction... exterior concrete repairs... but
work was intermittent and did not interfere with our enjoyment.

.


----------



## Sea Six (Sep 12, 2020)

Here we go again!  This storm Sally is following the same path as Katrina, straight to New Orleans from Marco Island


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Sep 12, 2020)

Sea Six said:


> Here we go again!  This storm Sally is following the same path as Katrina, straight to New Orleans from Marco Island
> 
> View attachment 26494



Prayers that it doesn't spin up into a major like Laura did! My Katrina-victim sister left this morning for a week at Orange Beach, AL.  Sounds like she and her friends will be returning home earlier than expected, no matter what.  I know they don't want a test of their post-Katrina repairs and additions (generators, etc.), and neither do I.


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 12, 2020)

Sea Six said:


> Here we go again!  This storm Sally is following the same path as Katrina, straight to New Orleans from Marco Island
> 
> View attachment 26494


Stay safe


----------



## Sea Six (Sep 12, 2020)

That advisory looks like Sally is right on top of Marco,  It's cloudy, but only a little drizzle of rain, and no wind.  Everything is calm.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 12, 2020)

Sea Six said:


> That advisory looks like Sally is right on top of Marco,  It's cloudy, but only a little drizzle of rain, and no wind.  Everything is calm.


Well, the winds certainly picked up and there is now plenty of rain. Lots of palm fronds blown down along Collier Blvd.


----------



## Sea Six (Sep 12, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Well, the winds certainly picked up and there is now plenty of rain. Lots of palm fronds blown down along Collier Blvd.


There has been a little more rain, but I don't see any wind down here on Marco.  Mostly quiet.  The storm center is 50 miles off of Naples already, but there are some heavy rain bands still heading our way.  Supposedly Sunday will be a rainy day, so I will plan on pumping out the pool, but not moving anything around from the wind.  The news is saying 6 MPH winds on Marco, up to 20 in the Naples area.


----------



## Sea Six (Sep 12, 2020)

They are calling for 3 to 5 inches of rain tomorrow, but if you know Marco that is not really an issue. Almost every street drains into the Gulf of Mexico.  Can't raise that 5 inches.  We're not below sea level like New Orleans.


----------



## LMD (Sep 13, 2020)

Must have had quite a bit of rain overnight....my pool is almost over flowing here in Naples. Looks like rain the rest of the day.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 13, 2020)

Sea Six said:


> There has been a little more rain, but I don't see any wind down here on Marco.  Mostly quiet.  The storm center is 50 miles off of Naples already, but there are some heavy rain bands still heading our way.  Supposedly Sunday will be a rainy day, so I will plan on pumping out the pool, but not moving anything around from the wind.  The news is saying 6 MPH winds on Marco, up to 20 in the Naples area.


We are at Marriott Crystal Shores now, I can confirm the wind where we were driving down Collier Blvd. One huge palm frond was completely across the road. Many others laying on the side of the street that you had to make sure to avoid. Lots of others laying around. It was pretty windy last night as we could hear it through our villa door. We are headed out today, haven't been out yet this morning to see what it is like. I didn't notice wind all day yesterday but it seemed that it had picked up by around 7:30 last night when we headed out to dinner.


----------



## Sea Six (Sep 13, 2020)

Lots of rain, and some killer lightning.  Been like this almost every day since Labor Day weekend (not as much as today)  My dog is afraid to go out.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 13, 2020)

We left Crystal Shores today. It rained pretty much all the way up past Tampa. We stopped for gas along the way and their card networks were down, they mentioned a possible lightning strike. This was an issue at two gas stations. We drove a little further up 75 and found pumps that were accepting card.


----------



## Sea Six (Sep 13, 2020)

That's why the Tampa hockey team is the LIGHTNING!  It's the lightning capital of the world!


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 4, 2020)

Guess what - there's another one....  I think this is the 10th - I've lost count



th going up the Gulf this year.


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 4, 2020)

That *S* might as well become an  *M* and flatten my house.  Getting tired of it.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 5, 2020)

But it's just a lil' ol' TS... and be gone before ye know it.
.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 5, 2020)

Keep us updated Sea Six. I am supposed to fly in Monday afternoon


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 5, 2020)

rapmarks said:


> Keep us updated Sea Six. I am supposed to fly in Monday afternoon


I'll post again Sunday.  The path is wiggling around a bit yet.  Heading more westerly into the gulf as of now.


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 7, 2020)

RapMarks , since you changed your flight to Sunday, I'll do a Saturday update.  Marco is right in the path.  We're told 45 to 60 MPH winds, but possible tornado and water spout activity.  Tropical storm warnings are in place, with a hurricane watch.  Also expect the surf to be up, some storm surge (2-4 ft), and possible street flooding from rain (4 to 8 ") . This is Eta, 4:00 PM Saturday:

. .


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 7, 2020)

Sea Six said:


> RapMarks , since you changed your flight to Sunday, I'll do a Saturday update.  Marco is right in the path.  We're told 45 to 60 MPH winds, but possible tornado and water spout activity.  Tropical storm warnings are in place, with a hurricane watch.  Also expect the surf to be up, some storm surge (2-4 ft), and possible street flooding from rain (4 to 8 ") . This is Eta, 4:00 PM Saturday:View attachment 28334. .


My goodness this is coming Sunday now?


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 7, 2020)

rapmarks said:


> My goodness this is coming Sunday now?


No, Monday. But notice how SLOW it goes Tuesday, Wednesday out from Ft Myers - it may get stronger as it approached the Tampa area
.


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 7, 2020)

(Message from Marco Island) Marco Island is now under a Tropical Storm Warning &  Hurricane Watch.  Within the next 48 hours, peak wind is forecasted to be between 45 and 60 miles per hour with gusts of 75 miles per hour.  There is a potential for a 2 to 4-foot storm surge with 4 to 8 inches of rain.  Marco Island is also under a storm surge & flood watch and a small craft advisory.   If you have an emergency, call 9 1 1.  For law enforcement or code related issues that are non-emergency call 239-389-5050. If you need to report any issues concerning debris, traffic lights or storm drains, call 239-825-0571. For water or sewer issues, call 239-394-3168


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 8, 2020)

They do keep us informed:

(Message from Marco Island) Marco Island remains under a Tropical Storm Warning, Hurricane Watch, storm surge & flood watch. City of Marco Island facilities will be closed Monday. The City intends to hold its City Council Meeting at 530pm unless weather conditions deteriorate. No trash pick-up Monday. City of Marco Island staff are monitoring the storm and are on duty at all times. If you have an emergency, call 911. For law enforcement or code related issues that are non-emergency call 239-389-5050. If you need to report any issues concerning debris, traffic lights or storm drains, call 239-825-0571. For water or sewer issues, call 239-394-3168


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 9, 2020)

Oh, poo. Looks like this weekend will be a washout in N. Florida.
.


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 10, 2020)

It ain't over yet, and there's another one just south of Puerto Rico.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Nov 11, 2020)

Eta’s forecast track has changed more than any I can remember!


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 11, 2020)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Eta’s forecast track has changed more than any I can remember!View attachment 28444


It litterally changed overnight. We are going to Key West on Sunday. Though we live in Jacksonville and plan to leave Saturday. As of 1AM this morning, it was showing the depression sitting on us Saturday. That all changed when we looked this morning as it showed it way out southeast of Cape Hatteras by Saturday. Here is the current cone.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 11, 2020)

It'll be gone by the weekend.
I talked to a contractor today about an estimate.
He said he's busy getting ready for the storm and will be in touch on Monday.
I wanted to say, "Get a grip, dude. It's just a lil' ol' TS. No biggie."
.


----------

